# Bear permit CC hits.



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

So I just checked my card statement and there is a charge of $83 from Utah bear permit SLC.
North Manti Archery here I come!!!! OOO°)OO -~|- *()* -()/- -/|\- :-|O|-: -*|*- 

<<--O/ <<--O/ <<--O/ 
Oh and I had one point!


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Dude! That is awesome!  I guess I had better check mine right now!


----------



## kk11 (Sep 17, 2007)

Congrats that is a good unit, should be a great hunt for you.


----------



## GON4ELK (Jul 30, 2009)

No hits here yet.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Mike,,,YOU DREW MY TAG!!

Congrats...

I'm in for N Manti with 7 points,,,,,,and no CC hit yet.


----------



## bigbuckhunter64 (May 6, 2008)

I went in with 6 points this year and still no hit.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Congrats Mike! Best of luck to you this year!


----------



## Yahtahay (Jul 3, 2008)

WOW!!! 0 points and I drew, I just dont know where yet. SS Yellowstone, Boulder or Wasatch..Dunno we'll find out soon enough! SHWWEEEEEEET!!!! DOING!!!!!!!!!!!!!

03/03/2011 Thu UTAH BEAR PERMIT 800SALT LAKE CITY UT

How do you know where you drew Mike, didn't you have to make three choices?


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Yahta,,,,,Your first choice.
And if that was SS Yellowstone ( spring ),,,,,,,,I want a moose REPORT!!!!  

AND NO $83 hit for me this morning...


----------



## Puddler (Apr 30, 2009)

I put in for Manti-North Archery with 4 points and no CC hit


----------



## troutslayer (Apr 1, 2008)

Does anybody know if you draw a premium tag if you can change from Archery to Rifle over the summer, say choose the archery tag for the spring hunt, and then change to a rifle tag for the fall hunt? I know you can pay the 10 bucks or whatever it is to change your tag, but does taht have to be done before the tag is active or can it be done part way through?


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

Time to slay the bear that kept trying to tear our tent trailer apart on last years elk hunt! South Slope here I come!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

OOO°)OO 

With only one bonus point, I didn't figure to draw a San Juan or La Sal tag, so I went with the Cache fall tag. Yep, noticed a cc hit for $83.00 this morning!

No one has ever filled a Cache fall tag since they first started issuing them and only once has anybody ever filled a Cache spring tag. I am well aware of the difficulties filling this tag in a low population density area so I know I have my work cut out for me. I do know where a nice boar has been hanging out if I can catch him in the right spot at the right time to get dogs on him......a couple buddies and I were able to tree him during the summer pursuit season a couple years back. 

Anyway, I am excited for the challenge! OOO°)OO


----------



## bearhntr (Oct 6, 2008)

Well I've gone 8 years of putting in and nothing for me either. Good thing I can buy and over the counter tag in other states!


----------



## dark_cloud (Oct 18, 2010)

No cc hit for me. Maybe another 20 years. I think I am starting to hate the system.........maybe my bank is really slow and they will take the money out later this week


----------



## Yahtahay (Jul 3, 2008)

> Yahta,,,,,Your first choice.
> And if that was SS Yellowstone ( spring ),,,,,,,,I want a moose REPORT!!!!
> 
> AND NO $83 hit for me this morning...


Will indeed let you know how many moose I see along with pics, GPS coordinates, dates, etc., if that is indeed where I'm headed. And yes, the SS Yellowstone Spring hunt is what I applied for.


----------



## Yahtahay (Jul 3, 2008)

It makes me wonder if I drew because I chose the Spring hunt? Maybe nobody applies for this due to the idea that the Bears may not be out of their den's yet and/or the shorter season?

And sorry to you bearhntr and dark cloud, I really didn't expect to draw, that is for sure!

Hey Izzy...SS Yellowstone as well or SS Vernal/Diamond Mtn?


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Good on ya Kevin & Izzy!!!!!!

I think the spring bears in Logan canyon are FINALY IN TROUBLE!

And Izz,,,,If its spring Yellowstone ,, watch for moose.  

Yahta TOO,,Thanks.

I've got a better than 50/50 shot at pulling the Yellowstone moose permit..
If you guys keep me posted on your moose sightings,,I"LL GET EVEN with ya!


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Thanks Goofy, it was the fall hunt I drew but I am still pumped. They never open most of the Forest Service roads on the Cache until right before Memorial Day, so most of the spring hunt has to be done on foot or horses.....unless your lucky enough to catch one crossing the highway in one of the main canyons like the kid did that filled his tag last spring on the unit. At least with a fall tag I can get around where I need to be with wheels! 

Another plus with a fall tag is having the opportunity to run your hounds through the elk herds that all the big bull hunters are watching. Yep, one of the highlights of my hound career was seeing the look on the face of some elk hunters on the San Juan last fall when 20 dogs and a bear roared through their secret canyon blowing their stalk! I tear up just thinking about it! :mrgreen:


----------



## LETTER-RIP (Sep 14, 2007)

my card was hit  just waiting to get my email to see who drew. i put my brothers and dad in on my card so someone is going be slaying a bear this year. anyone have there email confirmations yet????


----------



## Puddler (Apr 30, 2009)

Well it's offical, no tag for me. I just checked my bonus points and I have one more for bear  

Good luck to everyone that drew a tag!


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

Sorry I have been absent a couple of days. I drew ss. diamond mtn. but I am turning it back in. So good luck to one other lucky hunter.


----------



## Yahtahay (Jul 3, 2008)

Email hits are out and I indeed am hunting the SS Yellowstone Spring.


----------



## LETTER-RIP (Sep 14, 2007)

Well just found out, my brother will be hunting the North slope Dagget three corners fall hunt. Going to be a fun hunt. my good friend killed a good bear in 05 up there. good luck to those who drew.


----------



## 4pointmuley (Sep 18, 2007)

*Oh my!*

I drew a Wasatch West archery bear tag with 0 points!


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2011)

UNSUCCESSFUL!! ...i hate that word!


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Just checked my email. Unsuccessfull....again. Good luck to the rest of you.


----------

